# a few finished pieces



## brown down (Apr 25, 2012)

the platter is walnut, the bowl is spalted maple that is starting to warp which is what i was hoping for:clapping:
the bottle stoppers are cherry burl, oak burl, yellow plum and osage orange, all have the corkscrew type on them!
[attachment=4737]
[attachment=4738]
[attachment=4739][attachment=4740]
[attachment=4741][attachment=4742]
[attachment=4743]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice stuff thanks for showing it. 

Those corkscrew stoppers are cool never seen them.


----------



## JMC (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice work, I like the surface they're lying on too.


----------



## brown down (Apr 25, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nice stuff thanks for showing it.
> 
> Those corkscrew stoppers are cool never seen them.



i get them from pennstate industries, they don't cost that much more than the other ones, thanks everyone for the kind words, as for the surface they are laying on its my cherry rustic coffee table i made, thanks again jeff


----------



## brown down (Apr 25, 2012)

JMC said:


> Very nice work, I like the surface they're lying on too.



thats my solid cherry coffee table, and thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice work indeed!


----------

